# Potus Interruptus 1/8/19



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

9pm EST. Subject to change & coverage.

Trump Wants to Deliver Prime Time Address on Government Shutdown and Will Visit the Border


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The good thing is that, for those of us out in the Pacific Time Zone, this occurs at 6pm, so it misses all the 'prime time' schedule. I would hope to heck that, if this happens (keeping a lid on my opinions), I'd like to think there is no way it will last two hours. 

For the East and Central time zones - sorry.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

_(for calendar challenged like me -- and those avoiding a click-thru to the NYTimes -- this is for tomorrow, Tuesday, Jan.8th around 9pm Eastern: the White House has requested network airtime for Prez.Trump to speak about the current gov't shutdown situation)_

My latest feed says:
CNN will carry it live; FOX is undecided; at least TWO major networks still deliberating, filled with skepticism about handing over airwaves for a political statement.

also, for future reference, the annual State of the Union address is being scheduled for Jan.29th


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

Per @PaulaReidCBS, CBS will air the address tomorrow at 9pm EST.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hope ABC doesn't pick it up. That's the only network channel where I have shows recording from 8-10pm that night. As long as it doesn't last 2 hours (PLEASE!) those are safe unless there is some national news blurb that cuts in after the speech. I just think they should move those new show episodes down to the following week to cover all time zones.

I only have The Late Show on CBS and that's not until 11:35pm.

On NBC I have one show recording at 10pm so that should be safe, too, even if this thing goes long.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Ugh I hope ABC and NBC hold out. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Hope ABC doesn't pick it up. That's the only network channel where I have shows recording from 8-10pm that night. As long as it doesn't last 2 hours (PLEASE!) those are safe unless there is some national news blurb that cuts in after the speech. I just think they should move those new show episodes down to the following week to cover all time zones.
> 
> I only have The Late Show on CBS and that's not until 11:35pm.
> 
> On NBC I have one show recording at 10pm so that should be safe, too, even if this thing goes long.


In the past, if the networks have to pull new episodes to air a Presidential address in the Eastern Time Zone, they usually run repeats in the Pacific Time Zone.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I only have two shows tomorrow, but they're both at 8:00. Gifted on Fox, and Rachel on MSNBC. The latter I've already written off, but hopefully Fox won't air it...


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

I have a whole slew of ABC comedies on the lineup, plus New Amsterdam on NBC.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Oops, forgot the Project Blue Book premiere. But that's on History, so no worries...no wall will come between me and it!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Seeking support for a wall, Trump plans prime-time speech, border visit

All 4 broadcast networks have agreed to air it. I have one recording tomorrow at 9 pm, right when this starts, which will get screwed up. I have no idea when it will re-Air.

On a side note, the Democrats are asking for equal network time, though I can't see the networks giving that.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

I read that he was only going to take up 8 minutes and that all planned shows will air in full. I padded my recordings by an hour just to be safe. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

morac said:


> Seeking support for a wall, Trump plans prime-time speech, border visit
> 
> All 4 broadcast networks have agreed to air it. I have one recording tomorrow at 9 pm, right when this starts, which will get screwed up. I have no idea when it will re-Air.
> 
> On a side note, the Democrats are asking for equal network time, though I can't see the networks giving that.


Don't that have to provide at least some, given what one assumes to be the politics nature of the broadcast?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Toni said:


> I read that he was only going to take up 8 minutes and that all planned shows will air in full. I padded my recordings by an hour just to be safe.


"8-minutes-ish" from what I've read, which with Trump could be anywhere from 8 to 60 minutes. That also doesn't include any possible democratic response (if allowed).

If it goes much longer than 8 minutes I can't see the networks airing a new episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Don't that have to provide at least some, given what one assumes to be the politics nature of the broadcast?


I don't think so...I don't ever remember the other party being given equal time for a presidential address in a non-campaign situation...


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Yeah I think equal time is only during campaigns.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe I'm mis-recalling the contexts, then--I seem to recall "the other party" being given a small amount of time (not an equal time match) to address what the president has said, in non-emergent issue addresses.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

There is usually an other party response after the SOTU.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe I'm mis-recalling the contexts, then--I seem to recall "the other party" being given a small amount of time (not an equal time match) to address what the president has said, in non-emergent issue addresses.


But I don't think that gets carried on the regular networks (of course, CNN etc. carry everything, but they always carry everything, including LA freeway police chases; that's what they're there for).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe I'm mis-recalling the contexts, then--I seem to recall "the other party" being given a small amount of time (not an equal time match) to address what the president has said, in non-emergent issue addresses.


This is an emergency. He said so.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The Democrats are asking for equal time, but I'm skeptical that they'll get it (on the main networks, anyway)...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

According to CNN this morning, NBC and CBS will air the democratic response, following.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

My TiVo did an update this morning but the guide data doesn't show any changes. I'll force an update later to check it again. In the meantime, I'm padding everything by an hour and hoping for the best.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CBS has allocated 30 minutes. * Shows after are repeats*
NBC has allocated 20 minutes.
Fox has allocated 7 minutes.
Shows are delayed.
From Gracenote (zap2it.)

No word on equal time by the networks yet.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> According to CNN this morning, NBC and CBS will air the democratic response, following.


CBS confirmed this morning that it will be airing a response to the address (which then will delay regular television programming).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> NBC has allocated 20 minutes.
> Fox has allocated 7 minutes.
> Shows are delayed.
> From Gracenote (zap2it.)


TiVo's online guide data has not been updated.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I doubt that they would even change the guide here because 6pm is the time for national news anyway so they just leave it under the header of the usual news show.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

morac said:


> TiVo's online guide data has not been updated.


I wouldn't hold your breath for it to be, either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I doubt that they would even change the guide here because 6pm is the time for national news anyway so they just leave it under the header of the usual news show.


It might be a good idea to check zap2it anyway. CBS indicates repeats.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

NBC has scrapped the 9pm hour and will resume with New Amsterdam at 10.

Not sure what they’ll air in the West.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

cwoody222 said:


> NBC has scrapped the 9pm hour and will resume with New Amsterdam at 10.
> 
> Not sure what they'll air in the West.


In Mountain i am showing NBC with a 20 minute presidential address and everything else delayed 20 minutes. It doesnt return to a normal schedule until 3 in the morning


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

longrider said:


> In Mountain i am showing NBC with a 20 minute presidential address and everything else delayed 20 minutes. It doesnt return to a normal schedule until 3 in the morning


Gracenote just changed NBC to 30 minutes PSA and 30 minutes of Ellen. Still no change of ABC and still just 8 minutes of Fox. EST.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

My connection du jour was one of those super early (around 3am) ones so I'm thinking I might try doing another one this afternoon to see if it changes anything because that one didn't.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Gracenote just changed NBC to 30 minutes PSA and 30 minutes of Ellen. Still no change of ABC and still just 8 minutes of Fox. EST.


I am seeing the same thing now except in Mountain time the Presidential address is first at 7 for 30 minutes followed by 90 minutes of (2 episodes) Fox also still has the 8 minute delay


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

New guide data just popped through now (I sent a raven to TiVo via Twitter to let them know it was a few days behind) and the POTUS address is not included in the listings tonight. Pad your shows! You’ve been warned.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

TiVo was touting a way for sports recordings to automatically pad their recordings with new start times for anything else. I'm thinking it was for the new experience. Wouldn't this fall under something like that? 

I'm setting up 1 extra hour for everything anyway. Chances are they'll reshow on Saturday anyway


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

NBC is airing a re-run of Ellen's Game of Games and will join it already-in-progress when the politics are over. New Amsterdam will air as scheduled at 10:00/9:00C.

FOX is airing its programming in full after the address, with an anticipated 8 minute delay (pad your recordings, folks, it'll be more than 8 minutes).

ABC is doing the same as FOX, so pad pad pad.

CBS is scrapping new programming tonight in the 8:00 hour.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Above per Trump's Tuesday Border Crisis Speech: Networks to Air Democratic Response

UPDATE (12:11 pm): Fox says it still plans to air its schedule in full, while CBS is bumping its fresh episodes of _FBI_ and _NCIS: New Orleans_ to next week (_NCIS_ proper remains unaffected).

UPDATE (2:25 pm): NBC will now air an _Ellen's Game of Games_ rerun at 9 pm and join it in progress after the news event. _New Amsterdam_ will air as planned, at 10 pm.

UPDATE (2:58 pm): ABC plans to air its line-up (_black-ish, Splitting Up Together_and _The Rookie_) in its entirety following the Democratic response.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

In the past, TiVo has not been able to handle a 1 or 2-day noticed change to its Guide.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> TiVo was touting a way for sports recordings to automatically pad their recordings with new start times for anything else. I'm thinking it was for the new experience. Wouldn't this fall under something like that?
> 
> I'm setting up 1 extra hour for everything anyway. Chances are they'll reshow on Saturday anyway


Not even if they had implemented it yet. it is for the event itself not the programming after the event.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

60 minute pad for ABC shows should be safe?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Kamakzie said:


> 60 minute pad for ABC shows should be safe?


Yes. I added it to Rookie. But I have enough tuners to cover any overlaps since I also record Jimmy Kimmel Live.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

I was going to pad the recordings, then I went the other direction and deleted everything scheduled for this evening. I can stream it and not give any ratings points to the disruption.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

For the Pacific Time zone, according to Zap2it as of this writing, NBC and CBS are going to show repeat programming at 9:00 PM. CBS will show a rerun at 10:00 PM while NBC will show a new episode of New Amsterdam. 

ABC and Fox are still showing new programming through it all.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JYoung said:


> For the Pacific Time zone, according to Zap2it as of this writing, NBC and CBS are going to show repeat programming at 9:00 PM. CBS will show a rerun at 10:00 PM while NBC will show a new episode of New Amsterdam.
> 
> ABC and Fox are still showing new programming through it all.


Cool! Thanks for the info. All I really have on the line, as far as network shows for tonight, is the 8-10pm slots of ABC sitcoms and New Amsterdam on CBS at 10. I kinda figured none of them w/b affected, but then you never know for sure.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Cool! Thanks for the info. All I really have on the line, as far as network shows for tonight, is the 8-10pm slots of ABC sitcoms and New Amsterdam on CBS at 10. I kinda figured none of them w/b affected, but then you never know for sure.


The issue that you need to be aware of is that if the network pulls any of those new episodes at the last minute, your DVR will record the old episode thinking it's the new one, and won't catch the rescheduled new one as one it should record.

So if that happens, you need to double check your upcoming recordings of the new episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> The issue that you need to be aware of is that if the network pulls any of those new episodes at the last minute, your DVR will record the old episode thinking it's the new one, and won't catch the rescheduled new one as one it should record.
> 
> So if that happens, you need to double check your upcoming recordings of the new episodes.


The good news is, in recent years TiVo has been pretty good at compensating for that...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sharkster said:


> The good thing is that, for those of us out in the Pacific Time Zone, this occurs at 6pm, so it misses all the 'prime time' schedule. I would hope to heck that, if this happens (keeping a lid on my opinions), I'd like to think there is no way it will last two hours.
> 
> For the East and Central time zones - sorry.


but I'm wondering if Jeopardy is going to be preempted.. I added a half hour of padding..


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The good news is, in recent years TiVo has been pretty good at compensating for that...


There was some preemption in last six months or so that I had to override with my Bolt but it's possible I did the override before TiVo's compensation appeared.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hopefully the guide data is going to be fixed.. FBI still showed up as not-updated so it recorded the previously scheduled ep.. (i.e. I hope it records FBI ep 11 next week when it really airs.)


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Last night my guide data for 1/15 showed FBI ep 11 and my 1P had it scheduled. NCIS-NOLA showed ep 11, but my 1P did not pick it up.

P.S. I cancelled both 1/8 recordings.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

As of tonight, FBI did not reschedule (I let the "episode" record on Tuesday night) so I went ahead overrode it.


----------

